# 5ish weeks after penny arrived :)



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

So Penny arrived almost 6 weeks ago now and wow what a change.
She was born in an Aviary (though he does handle them when little doesn't once start flying).
She (keep saying she but still not sure lol ) has been a dream to work with she steps up when asked even if has to test 1st  she would have cuddles with anyone 24/7 if you let her. she started to flock call me when I come back home after shopping ect. Amy and Sheldon don't mind sharing their out time with her  they all seem to have settled well into everything new. 
she still wont eat from hands but im sure that will come, Sheldon also not great with that. 
she's still a little fussy with food and hard work trying to get her to eat anything other than seed or pellets.
But all in all im so happy with my growing flock and totally in love with tiels


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

That is great, it sounds like she has made a lot of progress in the few weeks she is with you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great! Pictures?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds like everything is going well, congratulations!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> That's great! Pictures?


there few on my post in 52 weeks of tiels an penny has few just in pictures will post some new ones asap  

thanks guys I think she's doing great too.  my other 2 still like to spend more time with my other half but im working on that too


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww so cute! She looks very comfortable


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you, she is and loves everyone. she'll sit for ages with my youngest son Ethan who's 8. she sits on his shoulder while he plays his game or on his arm if sat watching tv. It's great to see them together. Sheldon was ment to be his and my other son Joshua who's 10. but Sheldon doesn't know that lol


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like Penny is making great progress,keep up the good work.Your cockatiels are all gorgeous.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Amy Sheldon Penny.....wonder where those names came from?? Ha ha ha.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She looks like one of the most luckiest tiels EVER!!!


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

stevechurch2222 said:


> Sounds like Penny is making great progress,keep up the good work.Your cockatiels are all gorgeous.


thanks you


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> She looks like one of the most luckiest tiels EVER!!!


Thank you her head is getting rather large 
I love all your birds they all stunning


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Scribbles said:


> Amy Sheldon Penny.....wonder where those names came from?? Ha ha ha.


Amy was named after Fat Amy in pitch perfect, Sheldon my boys named has he is ment to be their bird, but yeah BBT was where they got it from

Penny was yeah BBT had to keep in with the rest since there is also a Amy in BBT so next one is already named before we pick him or her up  (tomorrow)


----------

